# Power Knopf funktioniert nicht



## Pendrake (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab bei meinem neuen Pc ein Problem,ist nen Eigenbau aber es funktioniert alles soweit. Nur wenn ich den power sw von dem neuen Gehäuse anschließe und den Powerknopf drücke passiert nichts.. Schliesse ich wiederrum den power sw von nem andern Gehäuse an funktioniert alles wunderbar.. Jetzt frage ich mich,wie kann das sein,wenn ich guck ob das Kabel am Powerknopf hängt habe ich einen Widerstand d.h. das Kabel scheint am Powerknopf angeschlossen.. -.-
Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee,

mfg Pendrake


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Vieleicht ist der Pin abgebrochen oder Verbogen.


----------



## meilon (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Vielleicht ist der Knopf selber kaputt. Mein Vater hat so einen "Piepser", d.h., wenn ein Stromkreis geschlossen wird, piepst das ding. Kannst dir sowas eventuell selber basteln, wenn du so ein Teil nicht hast.

mfg


----------



## Crazy_down (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Also da brauchste kein Piepser dafür, ne Glühbirne mit 2 Dräthen tuts auch =).
2. könnte es sein, das er vielleicht ne Erdung hat. dann sagt er solange nix, bis die Erdung angeschlossen ist. hat mein gehäuse z.b.
Ich habe es aber abgeklemmt.


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Oder das Mainboard ist geerdet, das heißt es hat kontakt zum Gehause über die schrauben. Um das festzustellen, einfach das Mainboard nochmal aus und wieder einbauen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Crazy_down (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Jo stimmt, da musste mal gucken ob du alle schrauben rein gemacht hast.


----------



## alois (18. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Power Knopf funktioniert nicht oO*

Lesen Leute, lesen 

Er schreibt doch dass es mit einem anderen Power-SW geht, dann kann es ja nicht an einem geerdeten MoBo liegen...


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Ups, stimmt ;-) Dann bau mal den Power-Knopf aus und wieder ein, wenn das bei dem gehäuse möglich ist, ohne es kaputt zu machen. Oder tausch das Gehäuse aus wegen dem Defekt.


MfG Radhad


----------

